# Lion Miter Trimmer



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

Today I was at the local frame shop getting some art mounted in some of my frames. The owner said he had a miter trimmer he wanted to sell. Turns out it was made by the Pootatuck Corp in Cornish NH, which is the state I live in. Cool. Also interesting is that it is almost precisely the same as the one I got from Grizzly a couple years ago, for about $140. I paid $50 for this one, and it's in really good shape, almost no rust, still sharp. Not bad.......


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

pics, pics!!!!


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

Justbill, photos of the frames, or the tool?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TooPicky said:


> Justbill, photos of the frames, or the tool?


 
Yes:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I have nail trimmers for the basset hound, but never heard of lion trimmers........:laughing:


----------

